# What do you do with harvested ducks/geese?



## mjarboe (Oct 20, 2010)

I have only been duck hunting a couple times, most of the guys didn't take the ducks/geese we shot.  I don't want to get into a big debate, but if you don't eat them what do you do with them?  BTW I like ducks, not geese!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Oct 20, 2010)

Eat the ducks and give my geese to a buddy that likes them.


----------



## Sling (Oct 20, 2010)

Have a big duck supper with my dinner club. I let my buddies shoot the geese.


----------



## paulito (Oct 21, 2010)

eat them. most of the guys i hunt with stick to the tastier ducks like mallard, woody and gadwall. I take the rest off their hands. If cooked right it all tastes good to me. Bout the only duck i won't eat is a merg. don't run into a lot of geese but the ones i have have tasted good fried. of course what doesn't .


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 21, 2010)

goose is just as good as duck when prepared right


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2010)

Dales sauce and grilln'


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

For wood ducks cut em up like a chicken, flour, season, fry, make gravy and simmer till tender. For about any duck, they work good in a gumbo. Nitro posted a recipe usin` teal, that looked reaaly good, that I plan on tryin` too. Those birds were browned purty as anything I`ve ever seen.


----------



## Scott R (Oct 21, 2010)

Eat em' all.  Ducks and geese.  I'm with MudDucker on the Dales and grillin'.  Throw a little jalopeno and cheese in there..wrapped in bacon.  May fry some occasionally.

My palate is not sophisticated enough to pick out the different  birds when I'm eating them but I will not shoot merg....can pick them out.

No one else in my house eats ducks so I have cut my hunting back alot....only 7 days last year  Once I get 35-40 birds I stop.  Won't shoot it if I'm not going to eat it.  Can't give it to any of the guys I hunt with because they gun the entire season hard.

I do keep a few every year for study birds to use when I carve.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Oct 21, 2010)

I save all my fowl. At the end of the season me and my hunting partners have a wild game supper for the community. Its is mostly duck and goose. We have tried to cook the birds any way you can think of. Some stuff turned out great some not so great. We make grilled birds, goose gumbo, smoked duck, fried cubed goose, goose and gravy well you get the picture. I even seen some guy on here make goose burgers. His looked fantastic.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Geese, jerky, cube it up and grill it after a lil marinade and bacon wrap, make like a philly cheese steak, or goose parmesan.

Duck, grill, fry or gumbo.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Oct 21, 2010)

we make duck-cabobs... you let the duck marinate in over night, then put cream cheese, jalapino pepper and wrap it in bacon. then just grill em up.

everything tastes better when you wrap it in bacon


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 21, 2010)

Raf Salazar said:


> everything tastes better when you wrap it in bacon


----------



## USMC0844 (Oct 21, 2010)

Does hunters for the hungry only accept deer or do they also accept waterfowl? I eat all mine but if HFH takes waterfowl and you aren't going to eat it then donate it or stop shooting geese.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For wood ducks cut em up like a chicken, flour, season, fry, make gravy and simmer till tender. For about any duck, they work good in a gumbo. Nitro posted a recipe usin` teal, that looked reaaly good, that I plan on tryin` too. Those birds were browned purty as anything I`ve ever seen.



Thanks Nic. It takes a watchful, patient cook to do that right.

I hope to get out and hunt sometime soon.......need more fowl to cook. Work is consuming me right now.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ga birds are given away, used for traning purposes, and or fed to the ditch monster(he loves the canadas). The birds out west are ok to eat, espcially specks


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 21, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Ga birds are given away, used for traning purposes, and or fed to the ditch monster(he loves the canadas). The birds out west are ok to eat, espcially specks


 

Winner


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you won't eat it, don't shoot it.  That's pathetic.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 21, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Ga birds are given away, used for traning purposes, and or fed to the ditch monster(he loves the canadas). The birds out west are ok to eat, espcially specks



passengers please buckle your seat belts and prepare for take off.    

think i better go get me some pop corn


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 25, 2010)

wanted waste. I  just dont know


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 25, 2010)

I dont know about yall, but I hunt ducks and geese to eat ducks and geese.  At least grind 'em up and make dog food out of them(if its a 20 yr old snow goose).   Use a wing tied to a dummy for training, NOT the whole duck!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 25, 2010)

keep mallards and woodies, throw geese away


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 25, 2010)

those of you who throw geese away are wasting a lot of good meat.  You can cut it into steaks and grill it after marinading or  cut it thinner and make good jerky.  What a waste.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 25, 2010)

USMC0844 said:


> Does hunters for the hungry only accept deer or do they also accept waterfowl? I eat all mine but if HFH takes waterfowl and you aren't going to eat it then donate it or stop shooting geese.



I know HFH in Alabama takes waterfowl. After one hunt in G'ville, we had the warden ask us if we wanted to donate all of our birds we killed. We did, and he took them all, ducks and geese. I imagine they'd do the same in Ga.


----------



## medic2230 (Oct 25, 2010)

I eat everything I shoot. Ducks and geese both get marinated in Dale's, throw an onion slice in there with a jalapeno slice, and wrap it in bacon and grill em up. I would love to try duck or goose fried and smothered in gravy....yum!!!! If your not going to eat it why would you bother killing something just to waste it? I enjoy shooting birds as much if not more than the next guy but if I kill it, I'll clean it and eat it.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs (Oct 26, 2010)

people better be eatin em. if not youre a trashbag


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 26, 2010)

What is wrong with using whole birds for training?  Also, have you seen what geese eat here in GA?  There is no way in the world I would eat one with all of the pesticides that they consume? I kill because land owners do not want them pooping all over the yard, and no I will not eat them.  Call me what you will, but you will never see me eat a resident goose.  No migratory birds are a different story, I will eat every one I kill.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, have you ever seen crop dusters over rice/bean/wheat/barley/sunflower fields in the Spring, Summer, and Fall?  I am sure they arent spraying organic, green, pet/kid friendly pesticides.  And those same fields have been sprayed over and over again since the 50's.....so, I guess its all relative.  Why use a whole bird when 1 wing has plenty of scent for training?  I dont think using whole federally regulated migratory birds is legal either - wanton waste.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea i agree, if youre just gonna throw them to the "ditch monster" dont shoot em.  Let somebody, Me for instance, shoot them then take em home grill em up and enjoy some of natures finest dining.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Geese make some of the finest jerky I have ever eaten.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you ever seen migrating mallards hanging out in a sewage treatment facility when it is cold and the only water open?  I have, adds to the flavor


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 27, 2010)

Would someone please let me try some goose jerky!


----------



## caver101 (Oct 27, 2010)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> Would someone please let me try some goose jerky!



Sorry, its considered the same as GOLD around these parts


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess i will just stick with the deer jerky


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 28, 2010)

10gaMafia said:


> Why use a whole bird when 1 wing has plenty of scent for training?  I dont think using whole federally regulated migratory birds is legal either - wanton waste.



Because it isn't just about the scent.  Young dogs especially need real birds at some point or they may not pick up a duck when the time comes.

Also, real ducks really pump up the dogs in training.  Better training attitude = better training.  My dog doesn't mind retrieving frozen mergansers.  To me that isn't waste, that is a good use of a merganser especially when you can use them and put them right back in the freezer for re-use.  Not sure what the warden thinks of it though (waste or not waste?), so try this at your own risk.

I have heard of people who breast out their ducks and use duct tape to close the breast back up and then use them for training dogs.  In that scenario, the wanton waste argument goes out the window IMO.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Oct 28, 2010)

well those of you who are throwing ducks away, i'm looking for some to train my dog with....i'll take 'em off your hands


----------



## BigSam (Nov 9, 2010)

Raf Salazar hit the nail on the head!!!- you can also do this with any meat deer dove quail anything


----------



## florida boy (Nov 10, 2010)

Give them away to the first person who wants them.....usally someone hanging around the convienent store . Never thrown one away.


----------



## rlshunter (Nov 10, 2010)

WOODIE13 said:


> Have you ever seen migrating mallards hanging out in a sewage treatment facility when it is cold and the only water open?  I have, adds to the flavor



That's not a treatment facility, it's a brown trout fish hatchery. Those browns are full of corn.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 10, 2010)

man how can some of you guys just throw birds in a ditch. I read a few here and that urks me a bit. The good Lord put em here to go in our pot not the ditch. im not big on eating geese but i'll eat the ones i shoot, i hear specks are great to eat, i love some grilled puddle ducks. haven't tried any divers yet. hear they tend to be the greasest but if ya kill it grill it.


----------



## bfreeman914 (Nov 10, 2010)

goose meat surprisingly makes some of the best jerky you can make. i like to make perlo with the ducks, you can find many recipes for chicken perlo online. i just substitute the chicken with duck breast.


----------



## decoyed (Nov 10, 2010)

gumbo gumbo gumbo. pluck em all. Perlo good too.


----------



## BigSam (Nov 10, 2010)

Goose sausage is awesome


----------



## caver101 (Nov 11, 2010)

BigSam said:


> Goose sausage is awesome



I need to try this!


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 11, 2010)

Candian and Specklebelly Geese are good.  When sliced up and put in a fahita mix and cooked rare, they taste a lot like venison.  

You couldn't pay me to eat a snow goose.  I have tried to prepare snow geese a number of ways and I've never had it taste better than just ok.


----------



## NOTHER1GOT (Nov 14, 2010)

I taught my daughter that you don't kill it unless you plan on eating it! Granted, that kinda screwed me when we told her to shoot some rice finches after a dove hunt didn't work out, it was a bit livery but she held me to what I told her. Hunters have enough problems to deal with with out dealing with what to do with game that they shot but don't eat. Easy rule to live by is if you wont eat it, don't kill it. I aint shaking my finger at nobody. I'm just saying to be responsible. BTW, I'll take any Canadians (geese, not people) that people shoot but wont eat. We call them flying backstrap at my house.


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 16, 2010)

We usually stick the goose meat through a meat grinder and use the ground meat to make egg rolls, "goose helper", or anything like that. For the ducks, I usually cut the breast meat into strips and fry in a special seasoning and serve over rice o pasta. The only ducks I don't eat are the Cans.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also a firm believer that you don't kill what you won't eat. On that note, anybody who doesn't eat there ducks or geese, shoot me a PM on your next hunt. I'll come take them off your hands


----------

